# Zuschüsse für Existenzgründer nach Gründung



## goldmeber (27. September 2004)

Hallo,
ich habe mich vor 2 jahren selbsständig gemacht...
Nun ist es aber so das die wirtschaftliche Lage von meinen bestehenden Kunden her  nicht gut aussieht. Sprich keine Aufträge mehr.
Und für einen Übergang bzw, eine neue Idee in meinem bestenenden Gewerbe einen Zuschüß bräuchte.

Beim Arbeitsamt hatte man mir empfohlen die Grundungsberatung in meiner Stad aufzusuchen und dort nachzufragen.
Zuschüsse gibts nur vom Arbeitsamt wenn man Arbeitslos ist.

Auf der Informationsbroschüre steht drauf:
"... auch für kleinunternhehmen bis zu 5JAhren nach der Gründung stehen wir als Ansprechpartnerinnen zur verfügung. "

Allerdings  nach einem Gespräch mit den Leuten meinten die es gäbe einen Förderungs Fond, dort bekomme man aber nur einen zuschuss bei Gründung des Gewerbes, nicht im nachhinein. 

Einziger Ratschlag den ich dort bekommen habe ist das ich mir ein Dahrlen bei einer Bak holen soll.

Das kann Doch wohl nicht alles sein oder?
Hat jemand einen Tip wie ich übergangsweise an eine Frörderung komme.
Oder was ich sonnst machen kann.
Nebenbei bewerbe ich mich gerade um eine Festanstellung. Aber das dauert auch so seine Zeit...

Gruß,
goldmember


----------



## Leola13 (27. September 2004)

Hai,

vielleicht meinen die mit Bank ja die KFW-Mittelstandsbank , die haben da Programme für so etwas.

Musst Du dich mal durchhangeln.

Ciao Stefan


----------

